# Προφορά γλωσσών ανάλογα με το κλίμα



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αν θέλετε ακόμη καθαρότερα φωνητικά και μάλιστα γυναικεία (κι από νεολατινική εθνικότητα που δεν απομακρύνθηκε στις βαριές —κάποιοι κακεντρεχείς λένε “βλάχικες”— προφορές τής πορτογαλικής), σε συνδυασμό με μπικίνια και μπικικίνια, ιδού η Inna:



Εξαρτάται σε ποιο σημείο της Πορτογαλίας αναφέρεται κανείς... έχω την αίσθηση ότι όσο ανηφορίζει κανείς από το Φάρο η προφορά είναι μάλλον μεσογειακή, και όσο φτάνει βόρεια με αποκορύφωμα τη Μπράγκα τόσο η προφορά γίνεται σαν ας πούμε συντηρητική-βλάχικη.


Mod: από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2012)

Τι εννοείς λέγοντας _μεσογειακή προφορά_;


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

Από όσο ξέρω, μεσογειακή ονομάζεται μια προφορά με κριτήριο το πόσο μένει ανοιχτό το στόμα προκειμένου να αρθρώσει λόγο. Στις μεσογειακές χώρες όπου επικρατούν γενικά υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, το στόμα μένει περισσότερη ώρα ανοιχτό ώστε να διευκολύνει την αναπνοή. Αντίθετα, όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε βόρειες χώρες ή πιο ορεινά, ισχύει το ακριβώς αντίθετο, λόγω χαμηλών θερμοκρασιών το στόμα μένει λιγότερο ανοιχτό ώστε να γίνεται μικρότερη απώλεια θερμότητας. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ας πούμε βαρύτερες προφορές με πιο κοφτές ή σύντομες λέξεις. Δεν ξέρω αν το έθεσα σωστά για την Πορτογαλία. Την είχα επισκεφθεί το 2003 για περίπου 3 εβδομάδες κι αυτή ήταν η εντύπωση που αποκόμισα (έμενα κυρίως Μπράγκα).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2012)

Οι δύο πιο χαρακτηριστικές προφορές των πορτογαλικών της Πορτογαλίας τις οποίες έχω υπόψη είναι του Αλεντέζο, που είναι λίγο πιο συρτή, και των Αζόρων, που είναι πιο τραγουδιστή, να το πω; Δεν ξέρω, πάντως Πορτογάλοι φίλοι ισχυρίζονται ότι οι πρώτες σειρές που προβλήθηκαν στην πορτογαλική τηλεόραση ήθελαν υπότιτλους  Λίγο πιο κλειστή ίσως είναι η προφορά προς τα βόρεια, δεν νομίζω όμως ότι υπάρχουν τεράστιες διαφορές - το α στο τέλος μιας λέξης προφέρεται σαν ημίφωνο, π.χ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Εξαρτάται σε ποιο σημείο της Πορτογαλίας αναφέρεται κανείς... έχω την αίσθηση ότι όσο ανηφορίζει κανείς από το Φάρο η προφορά είναι μάλλον μεσογειακή, και όσο φτάνει βόρεια με αποκορύφωμα τη Μπράγκα τόσο η προφορά γίνεται σαν ας πούμε συντηρητική-βλάχικη.


Το ότι τα πορτογαλικά είναι βλάχικη γλώσσα είναι αυτοαναφορικό και εσωτερικό μας αστείο. Το «βλάχικο» εδώ έχει να κάνει με το πώς ακούγεται σε μένα η γλώσσα (π.χ. σε παλιότερη στιχομυθία μου με την Παλάβρα είχα πει ότι «τα πορτογαλικά είναι ισπανικά που τα μιλάνε Τσούκτσι» — είχα πει κι άλλα τότε ) και δεν σχετίζεται με τα δικά μας ιδιώματα (δλδ της ελληνικής γλώσσας) που τρώνε τα φωνήεντα (πρβλ. _σκλι_, _γρουν _κλπ).


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

10-4 :)


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Από όσο ξέρω, μεσογειακή ονομάζεται μια προφορά με κριτήριο το πόσο μένει ανοιχτό το στόμα προκειμένου να αρθρώσει λόγο. Στις μεσογειακές χώρες όπου επικρατούν γενικά υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, το στόμα μένει περισσότερη ώρα ανοιχτό ώστε να διευκολύνει την αναπνοή. Αντίθετα, όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε βόρειες χώρες ή πιο ορεινά, ισχύει το ακριβώς αντίθετο, λόγω χαμηλών θερμοκρασιών το στόμα μένει λιγότερο ανοιχτό ώστε να γίνεται μικρότερη απώλεια θερμότητας. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ας πούμε βαρύτερες προφορές με πιο κοφτές ή σύντομες λέξεις.



Αυτή είναι μια από τις πρωιμότερες γλωσσολογικές θεωρίες που έφτιαξαν οι αρχαίοι (Αριστοτέλης νομίζω;) στα πρώτα βήματα της πορείας του πνεύματος προς την αναζήτηση της αλήθειας. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι ισχύει και σήμερα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> Αυτή είναι μια από τις πρωιμότερες γλωσσολογικές θεωρίες που έφτιαξαν οι αρχαίοι (Αριστοτέλης νομίζω; ) στα πρώτα βήματα της πορείας του πνεύματος προς την αναζήτηση της αλήθειας. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι ισχύει και σήμερα.




Κι εγώ νομίζω πως δεν ισχύει πια, ωστόσο πολλοί εξακολουθούν να την επικαλούνται. Βλέπω όμως ότι δεν προβληματίζει μόνο εμάς (για παράδειγμα)


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 21, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Earion said:
> 
> 
> > Αυτή είναι μια από τις πρωιμότερες γλωσσολογικές θεωρίες που έφτιαξαν οι αρχαίοι (Αριστοτέλης νομίζω; ) στα πρώτα βήματα της πορείας του πνεύματος προς την αναζήτηση της αλήθειας. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι ισχύει και σήμερα.
> ...



Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι ισχύει ακόμα, βάσει κοινής λογικής δηλαδή και όχι λόγω αυθεντίας ή μη.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2012)

Αν ίσχυε πάντως αυτό, τότε είναι πολύ δύσκολο να εξηγήσουμε γιατί α) στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει το φαινόμενο της έκθλιψης φωνηέντων σε περιοχές με πολλή ζέστη (βλέπε αυτό που πετάει στον ουρανό της Λάρισσας, της Μυτιλήνης κτλ και γράφεται με τρία γράμματα), β) γιατί στη Θεσσαλονίκη έχουμε ανοιχτά φωνήεντα ενώ ομολογουμένως το χειμώνα κάνει βρωμόκρυο, γ) γιατί στην Πορτογαλία υπάρχει ένα ά που ακούγεται σαν πνίξιμο, ενώ κάνει πολλή ζέστη, ιδίως στο νότο, αλλά παράλληλα στη Βραζιλία κάποια αλλά όχι όλα τα φωνήεντα είναι πιο ανοιχτά παρόλο που στο νότο τον εκεί χειμώνα κάνει κρύο, δ) γιατί υπάρχουν άλλες γλώσσες που ενώ μιλιούνται σε ζεστές περιοχές του πλανήτη δεν έχουν ανοιχτά φωνήεντα (βλέπε αραβικά, τουρκικά), ενώ άλλες που μιλιούνται σε κρύες περιοχές έχουν. 

Η μόνη γλώσσα από αυτές που έχω υπόψη μου και βλέπω να ταιριάζει στη θεωρία σου, Lost Verse, είναι τα ιταλικά, και αυτό σε πολύ γενικές γραμμές.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2012)

Άμα θα βγάλετε άκρη με αυτές τις θεωρίες, θα μου πείτε κι εμένα.

Να μια που κυρίως αναγνωρίζει ότι οι προφορές είναι περίπλοκο πράγμα:

*Warm Climates and Sonority Classes: Not Simply More Vowels and Fewer Consonants*

Abstract
Previous research has shown that speakers in warm-climate languages make use of
relatively more vowels, and speakers in cold-climate languages relatively more
consonants. The high sonority (audibility) of the vowel, and its adaptive value
under certain conditions, have been invoked to account for its greater frequency in
warmer climates. We show here, however, that the above generalization is
over-broad, and that sound classes vary across climate zones in complex ways. One
new finding is that speakers in warm-climate languages make more use of the
so-called "sonorant" consonants, that is, consonants with some of the qualities of
vowels. We offer a provisional framework that continues to find value in the
concept of sonority and its relation to climate, but attempts to incorporate the new
results and provide a more comprehensive explanation.
http://www.deepdyve.com/lp/sage/war...s-not-simply-more-vowels-and-fewer-87uAErOrhn


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω από θεωρίες, ούτε έχω άποψη, αλλά πάντως κάποτε που έκανα μαθήματα τραγουδιού η (αγγλίδα) δασκάλα έβαζε τους (αγγλόφωνους) μαθητές να κάνουν ασκήσεις για να τραγουδάνε τα φωνήεντα μπροστά κι όχι πίσω στο λαιμό. Που σημαίνει περισσότερη κίνηση στα χείλη και πιο εύκολο να τα πεις πολύ γρήγορα, όπως απαιτούν ορισμένα άσματα.
Και το έλεγε 'σαν τις ιταλικές όπερες".


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2012)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά τι εννοείς, αυτό είναι κάτι διαφορετικό. Η θέση «πίσω στο λαιμό» είναι η θέση που έχει η φωνή μας όταν μιλάμε, και είναι η θέση που χρησιμοποιείται στο μοντέρνο τραγούδι (ή «ελαφρύ», σύμφωνα με το Εθνικό Ωδείο). Η θέση όπου τα φωνήεντα είναι μπροστά, «σαν τις ιταλικές όπερες», είναι η θέση των κλασικών τραγουδιστών. Η θέση αυτή χρησιμεύει για να ακούγεται η φωνή του τραγουδιστή ή της τραγουδίστριας πάνω από τα όργανα της ορχήστρας. Σήμερα όμως, που οι τραγουδιστές χρησιμοποιούν μικρόφωνα, η θέση αυτή δεν έχει πρακτική χρησιμότητα. Ανήκει απλώς στο χώρο του κλασικού τραγουδιού, όπως αυτό έχει διαμορφωθεί με το πέρασμα των χρόνων.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2012)

«(Όταν λέω ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε, δεν εννοώ ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε) μόνοι κατά ενός υποτιθέμενου λογιστή με μεγάλες δικαιοδοσίες που μιλά γλώσσες με σκληρές προφορές» πρόσθεσε ο Μόντι.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 22, 2012)

Marinos said:


> «(Όταν λέω ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε, δεν εννοώ ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε) μόνοι κατά ενός υποτιθέμενου λογιστή με μεγάλες δικαιοδοσίες που μιλά γλώσσες με σκληρές προφορές» πρόσθεσε ο Μόντι.



Δύτη, το θέμα των "σκληρών" προφορών είναι απίστευτα υποκειμενικό. Για παράδειγμα, πριν μερικά χρόνια άκουσα Βούλγαρο να λέει ότι τα ελληνικά έχουν πολύ σκληρή προφορά (με αφορμή τον τρόπο που προφέρουμε το χ, που σε άλλες γλώσσες είναι σχεδόν άηχο). Το αστείο είναι ότι την ίδια αίσθηση είχα κι εγώ για τα βουλγάρικα, αλλά για άλλους λόγους.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 22, 2012)

Marinos said:


> «(Όταν λέω ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε, δεν εννοώ ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε) μόνοι κατά ενός υποτιθέμενου λογιστή με μεγάλες δικαιοδοσίες που μιλά γλώσσες με σκληρές προφορές» πρόσθεσε ο Μόντι.


....soli contro un asserito ragioniere dotato di grandi poteri e che parla lingue dall'accento duro....

Αν διαχώριζε σε γλώσσες με *ανοιχτή/καθαρή *και _*κλειστή/δύσκολη προφορά*_, αυτό θα ήταν κατανοητό.

Τί εννοεί duro/σκληρό; αν εννοήσουμε δυναμικό, τα ιταλικά και ισπανικά είναι πιο σκληρά από τα μαλακότερα αγγλικά και γαλλικά.

αλλά εδώ προφανώς εννοεί "ανοίκειες, βάρβαρες, βόρειες προφορές"

Ένας χρήστης του Antimoon, πιθανόν ασιάτης, έχει κάνει ένα δικό του υποκειμενικό διαχωρισμό σε γλώσσες με soft and hard accents

Soft accent languages: 

French, English, Latin, Chinese, Hindi, Hebrew, Portuguese, Korean, Finnish, Romanian, Estonian, Thai, Laotian, Tibetan, Cambodian, Guarani,Quechua, Aymara 

Hard accent languages: 

Russian, German, Dutch/Afrikaans, Japanese, Spanish, Italian, Scandinavian group, Slovak, Serbo-Croatian, Slovenian, Bulgarian, Gaelic, Welsh 

http://www.antimoon.com/forum/t16393-0.htm


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Δύτη, το θέμα των "σκληρών" προφορών είναι απίστευτα υποκειμενικό. Για παράδειγμα, πριν μερικά χρόνια άκουσα Βούλγαρο να λέει ότι τα ελληνικά έχουν πολύ σκληρή προφορά (με αφορμή τον τρόπο που προφέρουμε το χ, που σε άλλες γλώσσες είναι σχεδόν άηχο).


Να δεις δούλεμα που έτρωγα από Τούρκους το 2004 όταν έλεγα «Ρεχάγκελ»... Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι έλεγα «Ρεχάγκελ», κι εκείνοι ότι έλεγα «Ρεκχχχχχχχάγκελ».* «Πες το λίγο!» «Ρεκχχχχχχχχχάγκελ» «Αχαχαχαχα!» 



_____________
* Στα τουρκικά το «χ» είναι σχεδόν άφωνο σε σχέση με το ελληνικό, εκείνοι λένε σχεδόν «Ρεάγκελ»


----------



## bernardina (Jun 22, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Να δεις δούλεμα που έτρωγα από Τούρκους το 2004 όταν έλεγα «Ρεχάγκελ»... Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι έλεγα «Ρεχάγκελ», κι εκείνοι ότι έλεγα «Ρεκχχχχχχχάγκελ».* «Πες το λίγο!» «Ρεκχχχχχχχχχάγκελ» «Αχαχαχαχα!»
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται αστείο όταν η Ζαμίρα* μού λέει πως της αρέσει πολύ ο Ατζηγιάννης! 

*Αλβανίδα


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Πάντως και παρά τα όσα έχει πει ο Ζαζ σε νήμα με τραγούδια, αν έφτιαχνα ταινία με εξωγήινους που προσγειώνονται στον πλανήτη μας, είναι πιο πιθανό να τους έβαζα να μιλάνε με την προφορά των δανέζικων που μου πήραν τα αφτιά όσο παρακολουθούσα τη σειρά _Forbrydelsen_ παρά με τους στρογγυλεμένους, ερωτιάρικους ήχους της πορτογαλικής. Από την άλλη, κάθε που ετοιμάζομαι να ακούσω ειδήσεις και πέφτω σε τούρκικο σίριαλ, μου χαλάει η όρεξη και δεν ξέρω γιατί. Μπορεί να φταίει και το ότι πρόκειται να ακούσω ειδήσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2012)

Πάρε, μήπως αλλάξεις γνώμη: 





Προχειρομετάφραση: 




Bir tutam baharatla gittin | έφυγες με μια χούφτα μπαχάρια
Çarşı içinde bir gölge | μια σκιά στην αγορά
Ve yollarıma tuz serdin | κι έστρωσες αλάτι στο δρόμο μου 
Seni bulayım gizlilerde | για να σε βρω στα κρυφά 

Baharat, tarçın ve buse | μπαχάρι, κανέλλα και φιλί
Tavanarasında saklı tarife | η συνταγή που είναι κρυμμένη στη σοφίτα 
Ay ışığı ve Boğaziçi yalnız | μόνο το φεγγαρόφως και ο Βόσπορος 
O fener bizim çocukluk aşkımız | το φως αυτό, ο παιδικός μας έρωτας

Beni bıraktığın o gece | τη νύχτα που με άφησες 
Seni aradım gizlilerde | σ' έψαξα στα κρυφά 
Bir tutam baharata kandım | γελάστηκα από μια χούφτα μπαχάρι 
Ben acıyı tattım seninle | γεύτηκα τον πόνο με σένα 

Baharat, tarçın ve buse | μπαχάρι, κανέλλα και φιλί
Tavanarasında saklı tarife | η συνταγή που είναι κρυμμένη στη σοφίτα 
Ay ışığı ve Boğaziçi yalnız | μόνο το φεγγαρόφως και ο Βόσπορος 
O fener bizim çocukluk aşkımız | το φως αυτό, ο παιδικός μας έρωτας

Bir tutam baharatla gittin | έφυγες με μια χούφτα μπαχάρια
Çarşı içinde bir gölge | μια σκιά στην αγορά
(Θυμίστε μου να σας πω για μια σειρά που είδα με δύο υπότιτλους ταυτόχρονα... έμαθα να βρίζω εις άπταιστην σουηδική: Satan!)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Να δεις δούλεμα που έτρωγα από Τούρκους το 2004 όταν έλεγα «Ρεχάγκελ»... Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι έλεγα «Ρεχάγκελ», κι εκείνοι ότι έλεγα «Ρεκχχχχχχχάγκελ».* «Πες το λίγο!» «Ρεκχχχχχχχχχάγκελ» «Αχαχαχαχα!»


Εγώ πάλι εν έτει 1993 ήμουν με παρέα από Έλληνες και μιλάγαμε μεταξύ μας, περιμένοντας να πάρουμε το (εκεί αντίστοιχο) βρόμικο έπειτα από μια βραδιά στο CBGB. Οπότε μου λέει ο μαυρούλης: "Y'all from Russia, man?" Όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί πιστεύει κάτι τέτοιο, μου 'πε απ' τα χαρακτηριστικότατα ηχηρά και σκληρά _χι _και _ρο_ που άκουγε να χρησιμοποιούμε.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάλι εν έτει 1993 ήμουν με παρέα από Έλληνες και μιλάγαμε μεταξύ μας, περιμένοντας να πάρουμε το (εκεί αντίστοιχο) βρόμικο έπειτα από μια βραδιά στο CBGB...



Στην αρχή διάβασα BCBG και απόρησα 
Εμένα, πάλι, με περνάνε για Ιθπανίδα


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Στην αρχή διάβασα BCBG και απόρησα


Φροϊδικό θλιπ, που δείχνει απύθμενη επιθυμία για πθώνια μέχρι τελικήθ πτώθηθ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Κι εγώ πιο λογικό το βρίσκω να μας περνάνε για Ισπανούς με τα χ και τα ρ. Αφού άλλωστε κι εγώ καμια φορά μπορέι να ακούσω να ψιθυρίσει κάποιος ισπανικά και να νομίζω ότι άκουσα ελληνικά και να στήνω αυτί (όχι πως ασχολούμαι με τέτοια σπορ, φυσικά :angel:). Αλλά αυτό το έχω παθει με ισπανικά της Ισπανίας, όχι της λατινικής Αμερικής και μάλλον παιζει όχι μόνο η προφορά αλλά κι ο τονισμός. Και οι του ανατολικού μπλοκ έχουν μια τάση να ακούγονται σα να είναι έτοιμοι να δείρουν κόσμο, σε όποια γλώσσα και να μιλάνε. Και μια που ανέφερε τους Δανούς ο νίκελ, κι εγώ απο αυτό το σήριαλ κι από το σινεμά έχω σχηματίσει εικόνα, και είναι παρόμοια: πολλές λέξεις ίδιες ακριβώς με την αγγλική- όχι λόγω ξενομανίας- κι ο τονισμός σα να μιλάει μηχάνημα.


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 22, 2012)

Ξεφεύγω λίγο, αλλά θέλω να σχολιάσω το εξής. Τις προάλλες είχα κουβέντα με έναν γνωστό μου, καθηγητή ιταλικών και ισπανικών. Του ζήτησα την άποψή του σχετικά με το πόσο ένας ξένος (εν προκειμένω Ιταλός ή Ισπανός) αντιλαμβάνεται ότι κι ένας Χ συνομιλητής του είναι ξένος, απλά κρίνοντας την προφορά. Η απορία μου προκύπτει από δύο συμβάντα (προσωπικής εμπειρίας, άρα διόλου αντικειμενικά, να πω). α) νομίζω ότι για έναν Έλληνα είναι εύκολο να ξεχωρίσει έναν άλλον Έλληνα που μπορεί να έχει απλά διαφορετική/περίεργη/βαριά/κ.ο.κ. προφορά από έναν αλλοδαπό που μιλά (ακόμα και άψογα) Ελληνικά. β) μιλώντας κάποτε με Ισπανό (με χαμηλό επίπεδο εγώ), εξεπλάγη όταν του είπα πως δεν είμαι Ισπανός. Ο γνωστός μου καθηγητής μου έδωσε την πιθανή εξήγηση, ότι επειδή προέρχεται από μια χώρα με σημαντικές διαφοροποιήσεις στις προφορές τους ανά περιοχή, δεν ήταν απίθανο να μην του έκανε εντύπωση η -σίγουρα διαφορετική- προφορά μου. Και πάλι όμως, τόσο ώστε να μην σκεφτεί καν ότι μπορεί να είμαι ξένος ;; Συγνώμη για το σεντονάκι


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως γνωρίζω ξένους που για να τους καταλάβεις, όταν μιλούν ελληνικά, πρέπει να περιμένεις να μπερδέψουν την υποτακτική αορίστου με την υποτακτική ενεστώτα (_πρέπει να παίρνουμε_ αντί _να πάρουμε_), από την προφορά δεν φαίνονται καθόλου. Κάποιος Ισπανός μου είχε πει κάποτε ότι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο προφέρουν οι Έλληνες τα ισπανικά θυμίζει μια τοπική προφορά, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ποια και δεν ξέρω κι αν αληθεύει. Ξέρω σίγουρα ότι οι Έλληνες συνήθως προφέρουν τα ιταλικά όπως οι Ιταλοί της Βενετίας και της ευρύτερης περιοχής, μπορεί γι' αυτό να τους ξεγελάμε.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Εμένα Ισπανοί μου είχανε πει ότι επειδή είναι πολλές οι τοπικές και οι λατινοαμερικάνικες προφορές, γι'αυτό δεν τους κάνουν εντυπωση οι Έλληνες. 
Οι ξένοι που προφέρουν καλά τα ελληνικά; Χμ, συνήθως τους πιάνεις απο την προφορά του κ ή από κανένα στραβό -ια, -ιο. 
Όμως εκτός παό την προφορά, που μπορεί να δουλευτεί, υπαρχει κι ο τρόπος που τα λες, το πως παει η φωνή σου πανω και κάτω, το που βάζει έμφαση στις λέξεις κλπ. Συνήθως έτσι καταλαβαίνω τους Έλληνες που μιλάνε αγγλικά, αν και υπαρχεi τρόπος να το κρύψεις μιλώντας ξεψυχισμένα και γατουλέ.


----------



## StellaP (Jun 22, 2012)

Πριν από χρόνια μία Πορτογαλίδα που φιλοξενούσαμε στο σπίτι μάς είπε ότι τα ελληνικά ακούγονταν στ΄αυτιά της σαν αραβικά!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2012)

Αυτό το 'χω ακούσει κι εγώ, λόγω του _γάμα_ κυρίως και του _χι _δευτερευόντως.


----------



## Earion (Jun 24, 2013)

*Η ζωή σε μεγάλο υψόμετρο επηρεάζει σημαντικά την εκφορά της ομιλίας*

Το υψόμετρο μιας περιοχής φαίνεται πως διαδραματίζει πιο καθοριστικό ρόλο στην εκφορά της ομιλίας απ’ ό,τι πιστευόταν μέχρι σήμερα. Ομάδα επιστημόνων με επικεφαλής τον δρα Κάλεμπ Έβερετ από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Μαϊάμι υποστηρίζουν, ύστερα από έρευνα που έκαναν, ότι η ομιλία των ανθρώπων που ζουν σε μεγαλύτερο υψόμετρο χαρακτηρίζεται από την εκφορά πεταχτών λαρυγγικών συμφώνων --που δεν υπάρχουν για παράδειγμα στην αγγλική γλώσσα-- και ο λόγος είναι η μικρότερη πυκνότητα του αέρα στα βουνά. Μέχρι σήμερα αρκετοί γλωσσολόγοι πίστευαν ότι περιβαλλοντικοί παράγοντες επηρεάζουν περισσότερο το λεξιλόγιο μιας γλώσσας παρά τη φωνητική χροιά της. Οι επιστήμονες διαπίστωσαν ότι το 87% των γλωσσών που χαρακτηρίζονται από πεταχτά* λαρυγγικά σύμφωνα ομιλούνται από ανθρώπους που διαμένουν σε μια ακτίνα 500 χιλιομέτρων από περιοχές με ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο υψόμετρο σε όλον τον κόσμο.

Όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το υψόμετρο μιας περιοχής, τόσο περισσότερο η γλώσσα των ανθρώπων χαρακτηρίζεται από τους συγκεκριμένους ιδιωματισμούς. «Αυτό αποτελεί ισχυρή απόδειξη ότι η γεωγραφία πράγματι επηρεάζει τη φωνολογία, το ηχητικό σύστημα των γλωσσών», παρατηρεί ο δρ. Έβερετ.

Οι περιοχές που οι επιστήμονες ορίζουν ως μεγάλου υψομέτρου είναι εκείνες που βρίσκονται πάνω από τα 1500 μέτρα από το επίπεδο της θάλασσας. Ορισμένες από τις πιο πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές στον κόσμο με μεγάλο υψόμετρο βρίσκονται στον Καύκασο, στην Κορδιλιέρα των Άνδεων, στα υψίπεδα της Αιθιοπίας, στο Θιβέτ, στην Ανατολική Αφρική.

Οι επιστήμονες συνέκριναν περί τις 600 αντιπροσωπευτικές γλώσσες σε όλο τον κόσμο, 92 εκ των οποίων παρουσίαζαν αυτούς τους ιδιωματισμούς.

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ _Επιστήμη _ (15-16.6.2013), σ. 63.

Στα αγγλικά: *Where You Live Actually Changes the Noises You Make*

και *η μελέτη του δόκτορα Έβερετ*.

* Ορολογική παρατήρηση στο ελληνικό: Αυτό το «πεταχτά σύμφωνα» είναι προσπάθεια μετάφρασης του *ejective consonants*, που δεν υπάρχουν στις ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες και δυσκολεύομαι να βρω πώς έχει αποδοθεί (_μη πνευμονικά_;).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2013)

Earion said:


> Αυτό το «πεταχτά σύμφωνα» είναι προσπάθεια μετάφρασης του *ejective consonants*, που δεν υπάρχουν στις ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες και δυσκολεύομαι να βρω πώς έχει αποδοθεί (_μη πνευμονικά_;).


Στο _Λεξικό γλωσσολογίας και φωνητικής_ τού Ντ. Κρύσταλ (μετάφραση Γιώργος Ξυδόπουλος, Πατάκης, Αθήνα 2003 — εγώ έχω την εκτύπωση του 2008) δίνει:ejective = έκκροτος
plosive = εξωθητικό κλειστό​Στο σχετικό λήμμα για το _έκκροτος / ejective_ αναφέρεται ότι υπάρχουν έκκροτα εξωθητικά κλειστά και έκκροτα τριβόμενα, καθώς και ότι ονομάζονται επίσης «γλωττιδικοί» ή/και «γλωττιδικοποιημένοι» φθόγγοι.
Ωστόσο η Πύλη δίνει έκκροτος = plosive. Άντε βγάλε άκρη!


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2013)

Αυτο το "στην Κορδιλιέρα των Άνδεων" είναι αυτό που στο σχολείο το μαθαίναμε ως Κορδιλιέρες Άνδεις;


----------



## Earion (Jun 25, 2013)

Εκεί χάθηκα κι εγώ, Ζάζουλα. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι ejective = έκκροτα, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι. Στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια (Ejective consonants) έχει ειδικό πίνακα (με ηχογραφημένους αυτούς τους παράξενους ήχους), απ' όπου καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι τα ejective ανήκουν στη γενικότερη κατηγορία των non-pulmonic, μαζί με τα implosives και τα clicks. Ξέρω ότι τα τελευταία λέγονται στα ελληνικά απλώς *κλικ* (βλ. εδώ, στο υποκεφάλαιο: _Άλλα σύμφωνα: μη πνευμονικά_). Θα ήθελα να ξέρω πώς αποκαλούνται και τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

Εεεμμ, αναφέρεις τη Βικιπαίδεια ως πηγή πιο αξιόπιστη από τον Κρύσταλ;


----------



## Earion (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.linguistics.ucla.edu/people/grads/yutanaka/teaching/ling103/soundcharts/consnonpul.html
http://creatingartificiallanguages....al-phonetic-alphabet-non-pulmonic-consonants/
http://teaching.ncl.ac.uk/ipa/consonants-non-pulmonic.html#
http://www.yorku.ca/earmstro/ipa/nonpulmonics.html
http://www.ling.hf.ntnu.no/ipa/full/ipachart_cons_non_fbmp3.html

Κατά βάση αναπαράγουν τον ίδιο πίνακα


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

Ούτε εγώ είμαι ειδικός, απλώς επιβεβαίωσα ότι και η ΙΡΑ λέει ακριβώς ό,τι κι ο Κρύσταλ: http://books.google.es/books?hl=es&id=33BSkFV_8PEC&q=ejective#v=snippet&q=ejective&f=false.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

Μήπως θα ήταν πιο κοντά στο αγγλικό οι παρακάτω αντιστοιχίες;

ejective = εξωθητικό
plosive = έκκροτο

Η πρόταση αυτή του Κρίσταλ (στο λήμμα _ejective_):
Ejective plosives are quite common in languages (as in many languages of Africa and the Americas, e.g. Amharic, Quechua), and ejective fricatives may also be found.

αποδίδεται από τον Γ. Ξυδόπουλο:
Τα έκκροτα εξωθητικά κλειστά είναι αρκετά κοινά στις γλώσσες (όπως σε πολλές γλώσσες της Αφρικής και της Αμερικής, π.χ. Quecha, Amharic) ενώ απαντούν και έκκροτα τριβόμενα.

Νομίζω ότι η παρακάτω απόδοση θα ήταν καλύτερη:
Τα εξωθητικά έκκροτα είναι αρκετά κοινά στις γλώσσες (όπως σε πολλές γλώσσες της Αφρικής και της Αμερικής, π.χ. Amharic, Quecha) ενώ απαντούν και εξωθητικά τριβόμενα.

Από την περιγραφή των ejectives:
Air is compressed in the mouth or pharynx while the glottis remains closed, and then released. (Crystal)

In producing an ejective, the stylohyoid muscle and digastric muscle contract—causing the hyoid bone and the connected glottis to raise—while the forward articulation (at the velum in the case of [kʼ]) is held, raising air pressure greatly in the mouth, so that when the oral articulators separate, there is a dramatic burst of air.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ejective_consonants


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μήπως θα ήταν πιο κοντά στο αγγλικό οι παρακάτω αντιστοιχίες;
> ejective = εξωθητικό
> plosive = έκκροτο


 Νίκελ, η πρότασή σου είναι απόλυτα εύλογη (και κάτι τέτοιο θα σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ αν το πεδίο ήταν τεχνολογικό), γι' αυτό και αρχικά με ξένισε αυτό που βρήκα στο βιβλίο — αλλά για τα γλωσσολογικά δεν ξέρω. Στον πρόλογο ο Ξυδόπουλος αναφέρει πως υπήρξε κάποιο είδος consensus μεταξύ των ειδικών του χώρου, αλλά το ότι η Πύλη λέει άλλα συνιστά ένδειξη μάλλον για το αντίθετο. Να δούμε αν θα βρούμε κανέναν ειδικό να μας διαφωτίσει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ εδώ χρησιμοποιεί:

γλωττιδικά (glottalic, που ο Κρίσταλ αναφέρει ως συνώνυμο όρο για τα ejectives)
έκκροτα (plosives)
ανακοπτικά (stop consonants, συνώνυμο των έκκροτων ή υπερώνυμό τους)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η ΕΛΕΤΟ εδώ χρησιμοποιεί:
> γλωττιδικά (glottalic, που ο Κρίσταλ αναφέρει ως συνώνυμο όρο για τα ejectives)


Αν πρόσεξες, τα γλωττιδικά τα αναφέρει ως συνώνυμο όρο και η μετάφραση του Ξυδόπουλου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

Ναι, ο Κρίσταλ στο αγγλικό τα glottalic και ο Ξυδόπουλος στο ελληνικό τα γλωττιδικά.


----------

